# ليه سايبنى يايسوع



## amany_2009 (13 مارس 2009)

*

لية يارب سيبنى كدة اعيش وحيدة فى العالم دة
ليه تسبنى اعيش لنفسى 

ليه تخلينى امشى بعيد عن عينك
ليه تسمحلى بتجربة ممكن تبعدنى عنك

ليه خلتنى امشى فى طريق مش ليا مش خلقنى عشانه
ليه تسمح بالشيطان يبعدنى عنك 

وليه تخلينى انا اسمع لكلامه
اجوايا اساله كتير بس بجد مش عارفة ومش لاقيه ليها اى اجابهاض
انا عارفة يارب انك دايما معايا بس انا اللى ببعد عنك 

وعارفة كمان انك عطتنى الحرية ومرضتش انك تخلقنى مقيدة او محصورة بين حاجات معينة
عارفة انك بتحبنى كتير اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااوى 

عارفة انك حنين اوى عليا وعارفة عنك كتير اوى يا يسوع
بس انا دلوقتى جايه ليك بدموعى وبطلب منك انك تستلم منى اليوم حريتى 

قيدنى بيك باقى عمرى الباقى
محتاجة ليك يا يسوع 

محتاجة ليك اوى
محتاجة لحضنك الدافى اللى يغنينى عن العالم كله 

محتاجة لحضنك اللى يخبينى من شر العالم
محتاجة انى ارجع تانى ليك 

ساعدنى يا يسوع انى اقدر ارجعلك تانى زى ززمان
حبيبى تعالى خدنى ليك 

تعالى امسح ليا دموعى
تعالى خدنى من حياتى دية وغيرنى

انا عارفة يارب انى ابنك وانك شايلنى جوة الننى
وندمى ودموعى دية غليا عليك وانها اكيد هاتساعدك انك تجذبنى ليك
اجذبنى ليك 

ساعدنى منا برضوة مش هاعرف اعمل اى خطوة لوحدى
انت عارف بضعفى 

عارف انى ضعيفة ولوحدى مش هاعرف امشى خطوة واحدة
ولكن
ايدك دية تنشلنى من بحر غرقى
ومن وسط العالم كله ايدك تشلنى 

يارب منا مش هاعرف لوحدى
انا نفسى ارجع بس بجد مش عارف 

العالم مقيدنى بيه
تعالى وفك عنى قيدى 

تعالى وابدا معايا اول خطوة
انا بدات بدموعى وانت ابدا بايدك 

تعالى يا يسوع
تعالى يا حبيبى
*


----------



## kalimooo (13 مارس 2009)

مين

الرب يباركك

سلام المسيح بقلبك


----------



## amany_2009 (13 مارس 2009)

*ميرسى يا كليمو على مشاركتك*


----------



## اني بل (18 أبريل 2009)

آمين .....تعال يايسوع..، وربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 أبريل 2009)

اميـــــــــــن 

ميررررسى على الصلاه يا امانى 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (20 أبريل 2009)

*



محتاجة ليك يا يسوع 

محتاجة ليك اوى
محتاجة لحضنك الدافى اللى يغنينى عن العالم كله 

محتاجة لحضنك اللى يخبينى من شر العالم
محتاجة انى ارجع تانى ليك 

أنقر للتوسيع...

امين
مرسي عالصلاة الحلوة
محبة الرب ترعاك*​


----------



## lovely dove (20 أبريل 2009)

> تعالى وابدا معايا اول خطوة
> انا بدات بدموعى وانت ابدا بايدك
> 
> تعالى يا يسوع
> تعالى يا حبيبى



اميييييييييييين 
مرسي كتير يا اماني علي الصلاة الحلوة دي 
ربنا يباركك


----------

